# 5/13 Case



## Trev (May 13, 2010)

Met up with Tim, Jeff, Adam and Mike a little after 5pm tonight over at line street. We hit Case for a solid 2+ hours of riding.. 

I bought a Trek Remedy 7 2009. I put it to the test today  a variety of drops, rocks, rollers and just plane ole cruising! Night and day from the hard tail, it's like a new sport.

Oh - I got it muddy as hell (on purpose of course) as I chose a very muddy wet line. I went OTB.. the best way to break a bike in! 

Awesome ride. Conditions at Case, always awesome.. never issues..  good stuff.

Awesome group of riders as well...


----------



## MR. evil (May 13, 2010)

You owned that place today! End of story.

My Fg right knee is killing me. Don't even get me started on how much it hurt to get out of my truck after the old knee had a chance to stiffen up for 45 minutes.


----------



## Trev (May 13, 2010)

Ugh !

Sorry about that bud, hope you can heal up fast and get back to it in the very near term.

Ice.. Heat.. rinse and repeat..



MR. evil said:


> You owned that place today! End of story.
> 
> My Fg right knee is killing me. Don't even get me started on how much it hurt to get out of my truck after the old knee had a chance to stiffen up for 45 minutes.


----------



## WoodCore (May 14, 2010)

Trev said:


> ......I went OTB.. the best way to break a bike in!



Now you can take the reflectors off of that new bike.


----------



## MR. evil (May 14, 2010)

What Trev forgot to tell everyone about his new bike is the Bikers Edge threw in a free pair of big brass balls to sweeten the deal 

Ladder drops Trev wouldn't have considered yesterday on hit HT were like.....hmm I think I'm going to hit that. Also have to give Jeff props for hitting a nice ladder drop as well. He might have actually used 1/2 his travel for the first time .  We only did about 6 miles with some play thrown in, but what a tough / techy 6 miles! Stitch showed us alot of new to us trails tonight that were really fun. Can't wait to get back and ride that DH no that I know where all the drops are on it.


----------



## o3jeff (May 14, 2010)

Trev definitely was on his game. Took him about 10 feet of riding to get used to the FS bike and was riding thru stunts that he was never able to complete on the HT. Keep it up!

Fun ride and we need to ride that loop some more now that we are familiar with what lies around the corners. Ended up being 6.31 miles(haven't uploaded track to get the vertical).


----------



## MR. evil (May 14, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Trev definitely was on his game. Took him about 10 feet of riding to get used to the FS bike and was riding thru stunts that he was never able to complete on the HT. Keep it up!
> 
> Fun ride and we need to ride that loop some more now that we are familiar with what lies around the corners. Ended up being 6.31 miles(haven't uploaded track to get the vertical).




Next time we should cross that bridge. Stitch said there is a nasty climb after it, but the reward was worth it. I now know how to get to that DH and the bridge from another way, but I'm still a little confussed how we got there yesterday. Once I can ride we should do an exploritory ride.


----------



## o3jeff (May 14, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> Next time we should cross that bridge. Stitch said there is a nasty climb after it, but the reward was worth it. I now know how to get to that DH and the bridge from another way, but I'm still a little confussed how we got there yesterday. Once I can ride we should do an exploritory ride.



Aside from the climb right out of the parking lot the way he took us was pretty flowy and we didn't seem to always be climbing. I'll load the track tonight and try to figure out how we got there and then when I ride after work Monday or Tuesday I'll try to find it.

We'll post up another ride on the BSS page on Facebook for next week since it sounded like Stitch wants to bring us across the bridge next time like you said.


----------



## Trev (May 14, 2010)

Def interested in checking out those other trails and really learning the ones we are on.


----------



## Trev (May 14, 2010)

WoodCore said:


> Now you can take the reflectors off of that new bike.



Ha!

I went through a huge mud puddle with the same thought process.. get it filthy.. and fall on it.. break it in right.. flex the suspension too.. ha !


----------



## bvibert (May 14, 2010)

Trev said:


> Ha!
> 
> I went through a huge mud puddle with the same thought process.. get it filthy.. and fall on it.. break it in right.. flex the suspension too.. ha !



There's apparently a superstition of sorts amongst some riders (Stitch in particular) that you can't take your reflectors off until you go OTB...

I didn't know about it until he witnessed me going OTB at Tyler Mill.


----------



## Trev (May 15, 2010)

Well, I didn't know about this..  but..I went for the OTB ride either way 

Honestly, nice to get one out of the way for the season.. the OTB that is heh..



bvibert said:


> There's apparently a superstition of sorts amongst some riders (Stitch in particular) that you can't take your reflectors off until you go OTB...
> 
> I didn't know about it until he witnessed me going OTB at Tyler Mill.


----------

